# Selling MORE old motherboards - 286/386/486



## Tredsaw12 (May 21, 2008)

I have over 500 lbs. of motherboards and full size cards from the 80's-90's. They're all 286, 386 and 486 boards. One lot still has the CPU's and co-processors. Last month I sold a bunch, the final bids were about $2.25/lb. 

Here's the link:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtredsaw12


----------

